# Essie's back....back again!!!!!!



## esmerelda (Jul 14, 2003)

Been a while.........well just being able to get to the bloody computer to do more than just study....that is!!! 

Essie's life in the last couple of months:
* completed first part of Agricultural Studies course...2 more to go!
* helping a girlfriend, who has 2 kids, settle back into single life!!
* apply for a promotion........will find out soon how I went!!!
* applied for East Timor stint....got knocked back..whaaaaannnntt to go......6 weeks out and a chance to travel further....not bloody fair......the Gods have a lot to answer to!!!!!!
* best of all..........got back into the gym junky phase again....just cant get enough time in the shift work shedule....but hit the gym as often as I can.......approx 4 to 5 times a week!!!


I used to jump on line when at work..........between flights...until the IT mob blocked my path!!!  I sent off a pathetic request that it was to keep on top of imports......and the silly buggers took it!!!  So, it will be easier for me to keep this thing up and running!!

Found it easier to stick to an almost workable diet.....still getting the 5 or 6 meals a day....3 are shakes.....and the last meal of the day is soup....mainly vegies.....with this on top of a rather messy shift roster........I've lost 5 kilos....and that was before I got back into the gym!!!!  

Must dash..........kids are on school holidays.....and at the moment I think they may just make it back to school next week......one however may not make it.........by the hands of the one who bought her into the world...I am allowed to take her out.......its called natural selection ......... that combined with the attitude of an 8 year old going on 28!!!!!  

Bugger.........just remembered I have to go and get some glutten free flour......one of the girls at work has an allergy to wheat products......so glutten free is the way to go for her......healthy cook off at work.........just to prove to the slobs that you don't have to forgo great taste for watching the weight!!!!


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 15, 2003)

Just got home after yet another 10 hr shift.....house is nice and quiet.....kids are already at daycare!!!!  Hmmmmmm......hot shower.......and a semi warm bed......what more can a girl ask for?????

Will get up after 4 hrs and hit the gym before picking up the rugrats.........hell.....might even increase the weights......been kinda slack in that department.......pushing an easy weight is not as challenging!!!  Yep.....thats right.....I'm back into the pain plan!!
If it doesn't hurt or the shakes don't kick in....your not doing it right!!!!

Well..........the eyes are getting sore.......man.....working at an airport would be great if it wasn't for late planes and large numbers of passengers!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2003)

hiya esi!
long time!
Glad to see you back!

you..um...ready for another round or 'wrestling'?


----------



## esmerelda (Jul 28, 2003)

Burner....honey....anytime you want a re-match...your on!!!  I think that with the last lot....my abilities overcame your muscle!!!

Well its been a couple of weeks......with work....and the family...hell lifes been a bowl of toenail clippings!!!

It looks like I may have a promotion coming my way...just the last lot of bosses to tick the right boxes and dot the right i's....and its mine....then the sods are going to move me from one shift to another......ahhhh the things we do for a thicker paypacket!!!

My littlest one had a major health scare the other night....sunday I raced her off to emergency...looked like she had mengicocal virus, within hours of the "red/purple" rash appearing on their arms and/or legs.....it is almost curtains for the patient!!!!!  So this mother went and sat for over 10 hrs while doctors argued amoungst themselves ....... it came back that she had an allergic reaction to a virus she had picked up a week earlier that gave her a cold!!!!  Looks nasty....but the 4 yr old is now running around showing off her "patches" with pure joy......now once the mother finds her heart somewhere.........and hides the extra grey hairs......she might just return to normal!!!!


My gym days are going great guns!!!!  When I get there!!!  I'm doing negitive reps with the most weight I can handle to burnout!!!  I haven't felt this good in ages.......when you get the shakes at the end of your time in the gym....and then go have a hot shower!!!!!   And as for the food.......I have almost educated the husband into not cooking everything in oil/fat......a hobby he enjoyed!!!  And the difference between just heating thru the stir-fry vegies compaired to the soggy-mush that once resembled vegies in a pot over the stove!!!!  I had a major problem getting back into the drinking of water....our water is very hard....lots of bad chemicals etc.....so I cheat...and add lemon cordial.....just enough to cover the taste of the water....yes our water has a funny taste to it!!!! 

The idea of not wanting pizza shocked my family....we always have family pizza and playstation/dvd nights....the older kids (my brothers and their wives) like to leave the younger kids with babysitters so that they dont have to share!!!!  There they were eating their pizzas......there I was having my stir-fry veg and rice!!!   The wives then handed back their plates and asked for a taste test of mine......looks like I've started something..... hopefully!!!!!!!!

I know things are happening on the body shrinkage side....went out to buy a pair of jeans to wear out the other night......had to take them back the next day.....toooooo big!!!!!  Whooowhoooo man did I enjoy telling the sales assistant why I wanted to return the item!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 28, 2003)

Welcome back Essie!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

actually...I think we came out even.....


Glad to see you back!


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 7, 2003)

Well.......lifes been a big pit of elephants poo over the last week!!!
Everything started out fine....hittin' the gym with a fair amount of success....did the negitive reps on a higher weight than I normally use.....no problems!!!  Got to finally spend a child free day with my husband....went shopping....eating great food..... looked at a classic car museum.....half way thru.....got a call to say my wonderful Gran had been ill but not to worry as she was picking up again.....poor love had had a series of strokes and was in an old peoples home!!  Took the kids out for tea that night... only to return home to find that Gran had passed away.....as she wanted....quietly with no fuss......fell asleep half way thru her evening meal....as normal.....had a massive stroke and didnt wake up!!!

So over the next couple of days....I have had to organise the funeral...get family to get their shyte together and get here for the funeral.....find accommodation.....my home filled up faster than I cared to realise!!!  Still doing shift work and making life as normal for the kids as possible!!! 

Yesterday was the ending of such a wonderful association with such a wonderful woman!!!  My gran was so far ahead of her time........she was the first woman in Australia to Divorce her husband on grounds of infidelity!!!  During the war, she held down a job that was only deligated to a man......she was one of the Aussie players in softball....(like in the film "a league of their own!!!").....she even let the only other love of her life (a rich man) go....just because her one and only son may have needed her more!!!!!  As kids growing up....my parents divorced when I was three, we were all separated and put into homes (6 kids), gran made sure that at Easter time we could all come together and stay with her for 3 days and act as a family......... when she found out about the abuse I received from her brother-in-law....she stood by me while I pressed charges....literally....and when I was told that I would lose all contact with my brothers due to them living in the mans house......she backed me when I dropped the charges........her comment was "Blood is always thicker than any shyte anyone can throw at you.......Your brothers come first....he (brother-in-law) will get his own.......and on your terms!"

When I said I was interested in fitness......she would buy me my magazines......we even used to sit and talk over things that would make the modern womans hair curl!!!

So many family members say I have my Grandmothers nature... stuborn...pigheaded...but giving!!!!   Man am I going to miss her!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2003)

hey esi-
sorry for your loss..


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey back at ya.....Burner!!!!  Thanks honey......unfortunately the death of someone you love makes you look at things in a different light.....sometimes we don't want to look...but are made to!!!

So, now Im back.......had my "BLUE" period....and came out flaming red!!!!!  The Hubby demanded....yes...demanded that I get some retail therapy........sooooo......I did as I was told.... actually I think it has to be the first time I have!!!  Got two pairs of nice'n'thigh high boots......couple of tops.....pair of jeans...then after I got home and put the bloody things on.....I had to return the buggers and get the next size down!!!!!!!  There is a god and she is a woman!!!!

Looking at changing the diet again....only this time I have actually started a journal on what I'm eating.......do we have to put in the "Fruit Tingles" in as well????  They are my staple diet when on night shift.........OK so sweets are out.......bugger!!!!

Starting work at 5 this evening till 2:30 in the morning.....love nights.....absolutely hate early mornings!!!!


----------



## dvlmn666 (Aug 10, 2003)

welcome back   sorry to hear about your grandma. **hugs**


----------



## esmerelda (Aug 11, 2003)

Hey there Dvlmn!!!!  Long time no speak!!!!   Ermmmmm can I have a couple more of those special hugs?????

Well, Im at work.....half way thru another night of pure bliss.....yep I can bull shyte with the best of them!!!!!  I've just been checking out the diet information lines on the web...whilst waiting for the next lot of flights to land.....and I know that I'm going to have to search the forums for the details...but how bad is the cabbage soup diet????  Just as a kick starter????  

Crap the plane has just touched down....must dash!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Essi good to see you back at it, Damn you can type girl


----------

